# Help adjusting Tektro Novela Mechanical Disc Brakes



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Just got a bike in the mail, and am having a hard time making adjustments, particularely the front and rear brakes. I'm only seeing one place where I can make adjustments, but seems like no matter how much I adjust the csliper in one direction, the rotors are still rubbing, and I can't adjust them past a certain point to make them rub any less. If I make adjustments the opposite direction, the calipers grap hold of the pads, and the wheel won't move anymore. What am I missing?


----------



## jlmuncie (Sep 10, 2010)

Check here

http://tektro.com/_english/03_support/01_download.php?fid=2


----------



## Markapuu (Feb 24, 2011)

I loosened the mounting bolts, put a thin piece of cardboard between the inside pad and rotor. Squeezed the lever, and then tightened the bolts. Seemed to work out okay.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Hmmmh... You might have to adjust the position of the caliper as well as the adjustment bolt and the cable tension.

(http://www.tektro.com/_english/03_support/download.php?f=down01273548315.pdf)

Section II c, step 3 and following.


----------



## jlmuncie (Sep 10, 2010)

BTW; I had those brakes and they require lots of adjusting.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

The stationary pad is too close to the rotor. There are two ways to reposition the caliper so that it won't rub. Using Markapuu's method, loosen the caliper mount bolts enough for it move laterally, stick a business card (or similar) between the inner pad and rotor, pull the lever to activate the brake while you tighten the mount bolts. The outer pad is adjusted by the position of the cable on the caliper lever and fine tuned with the barrel adjusters.

Here's a similar method. Loosen the mount bolts. Adjust the inner pad toward the rotor. It is likely all the way out since it's new - that is why you can't adjust it so it won't rub. Running it in some now will give you room to adjust it out later. Hold caliper lever and tighten the bolts. As before, it will rub. However, you can now back the inner pad away from the rotor. Back it out until it doesn't rub when you spin the wheel.


----------



## The_Mick (Jul 10, 2011)

*thin cardboard is correct spacing*

Markapuu wrote: "I loosened the mounting bolts, put a thin piece of cardboard between the inside pad and rotor. Squeezed the lever, and then tightened the bolts. Seemed to work out okay."

Nice trick! Thanks! The thin piece of cardboard, compressed slightly when squeezed, is probably about 0.3 mm (1/3 of the thin mm division on the metric side of a foot ruler) which agrees with the Tektro Novela owners manual which says at one point: "Adjust...[so] there is a 0.3 mm clearance between the stationary (hub side) pad [the inside pad] and the rotor." I don't have enough posts to give the link but a previous post linked to the support page where the manual is.

I've seen quick-and-dirty adjustments where the brakes levers were held squeezed with rubber bands while the mounting bolts are loosened then immediately retightened, centering themselves, but this is an interesting step beyond that which I may try.

I'm just getting into cycling and have new Tektro Novela's that are squealing when the brakes are applied. If time doesn't quiet them, I'll try recentering. I've got a we'll-fix-it-no-matter-if-it's-your-fault warranty that lets me take it back to Dick's Sporting Goods at any time, and my local store has some really knowledgeable guys, but I'd rather try and learn myself first because I can't take the store out on the trail with me if I need something adjusted on the spot.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

jlmuncie said:


> BTW; I had those brakes and they require lots of adjusting.


Yep. I adjusted mine so much, they turned into avid BB-7s. Haven't touched them since. :thumbsup:


----------

